# Nicotine vape craving vs smokes?



## Paulie (6/10/14)

Hey all,

So i was curious as to how you all feel about this as i have noticed a difference in how i feel!

When i used to smoke i found that if i had not had one for over 1 hour i started to get very irritated and develop major cravings for nicotine. However with vaping i have gone sometimes 2-3 hours without that same feeling?

Is this only happening to me or do you also not have that ow my gosh i just need some nicotine already feeling when you vape?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Gizmo (6/10/14)

Yup, same for me. I remember driving to the garage at all hours of the day and morning for my fix. It was like a true drug addict. Now with vaping, I also only get those strong cravings hours later. 

I think its proof that cigarettes had some other hooks in their chemical profile.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh (6/10/14)

I even forget to vape sometimes, and only hours later start getting irritated 


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paulie (6/10/14)

Gizmo said:


> Yup, same for me. I remember driving to the garage at all hours of the day and morning for my fix. It was like a true drug addict. Now with vaping, I also only get those strong cravings hours later.
> 
> I think its proof that cigarettes had some other hooks in their chemical profile.



i dont miss that ow my gosh i dont have any smokes after 10:00 at night feeling lol then you gotta mission to the shops after you tear down your house for just 1 more haha

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Gizmo (6/10/14)

paulph201 said:


> i dont miss that omg i dont have any smokes after 10:00 at night feeling lol then you gotta mission to the shops after you tear down your house for just 1 more haha



Yup, I kept reading that "omg" as 0mg lol, re-read that three times

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Yiannaki (6/10/14)

I can also go on for a good few hours without vaping. 

I actually first noticed this when visiting restaurants a few weeks into vaping. When i was a smoker, my routine at a non smoking restaurant was as follows:

1. Sit down, order, go off to smoke
2. Eat, then go off for a smoke
3. Pay the bill. Smoke once i've left the restaurant.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 4


----------



## Paulie (6/10/14)

Gizmo said:


> Yup, I kept reading that "omg" as 0mg lol, re-read that three times


 
I fixed it thanks lol


----------



## johan (6/10/14)

paulph201 said:


> i dont miss that omg i dont have any smokes after 10:00 at night feeling lol then you gotta mission to the shops after you tear down your house for just 1 more haha



I remember so vividly going through the ashtrays to light up a couple of "stompies" just to subdue the craving

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Paulie (6/10/14)

johan said:


> I remember so vividly going through the ashtrays to light up a couple of "stompies" just to subdue the craving



hahaha yes!


----------



## Gizmo (6/10/14)

johan said:


> I remember so vividly going through the ashtrays to light up a couple of "stompies" just to subdue the craving



Oh god yes. This may sound disgusting, but if for some reason I had no smokes and couldn't acquire easily I would even go through the dustbin for half-smoked cigarettes or even ones that had 20% left.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Yiannaki (6/10/14)

johan said:


> I remember so vividly going through the ashtrays to light up a couple of "stompies" just to subdue the craving



now that is addiction at its finest!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Riddle (6/10/14)

Gizmo said:


> Oh god yes. This may sound disgusting, but if for some reason I had no smokes and couldn't acquire easily I would even go through the dustbin for half-smoked cigarettes or even ones that had 20% left.



I used to do that as well. As a matter of fact sometimes when there was a bit left I would nip it and put it next to a plant for those desperate times so that I don't have to mission to a shop at midnight just to get a pack.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (6/10/14)

paulph201 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> So i was curious as to how you all feel about this as i have noticed a difference in how i feel!
> 
> ...



This is my opinion. It's in no way fact. This is from personal experience. It could be different for other people.

I smoked for 29 years. The reason I was craving, was not for the nicotine, but it was all the crap chemicals in cigarettes that causes the craving. That is why I can go way longer without vaping than with cigarettes.
What makes me "crave" the vaping is just the habit. I sometimes go for 5-6 hours before realizing that I haven't been vaping for that period. So, it's not the nicotine, but the habit.

Just my opnion.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Wesley (6/10/14)

Yiannaki said:


> I can also go on for a good few hours without vaping.
> 
> I actually first noticed this when visiting restaurants a few weeks into vaping. When i was a smoker, my routine at a non smoking restaurant was as follows:
> 
> ...


 
Mine was even worse:

1. Sit down, order, go off to smoke
2. Have starters, go off to smoke
3. Have main course, go off to smoke
4. Ask for bill, go off to smoke
5. Smoke again in the car on the way home

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## Marzuq (6/10/14)

same thing my side. i tend to go without for long periods without any issue. but then when the craving hits. it hits hard!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (6/10/14)

Yiannaki said:


> I can also go on for a good few hours without vaping.
> 
> I actually first noticed this when visiting restaurants a few weeks into vaping. When i was a smoker, my routine at a non smoking restaurant was as follows:
> 
> ...


for me it was.....

1. drive to the restaurant while smoking
2. order takeaways
3. wait outside while smoking.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## BansheeZA (6/10/14)

I can go a whole day without vaping. Usually don't vape on a Tuesday and Thursday at all if I'm home and no one visits or I go out. Don't really vape at work don't need the nic. Most of my juice is actually 0nic


----------

